# 1954 Schwinn Speedster 16" with training wheels



## cstory (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, just bought this today along with a 70's Varsity. Can anyone tell me anything about it? Value? Restoration tips? Any info would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## cstory (Jan 17, 2011)

I was wrong, 20" tires. Only rookies measure the rim!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 17, 2011)

Cute bike!  PM sent...


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2011)

cool find.speedsters weren't made until 59 or so.serial numbers can be confusing in the 50's.probably a later bike.


----------

